# Need blade for JD 7520 Tractor



## jbsparky (Feb 9, 2008)

We have a John Deere 7520 Ag tractor that we would like to find a blade for and I was wondering if anyone has seen a good one or heard of a good manfacturer that makes one to go on this tractor?? Thanks


----------



## mmaddox (Dec 13, 2006)

Degalman (sp) and Wesandorf (again sp), should be a fair number of them around. Could also find the blade/sub frame and order or re-make the mounting brackets. I have also mounted highway type plows on ag tractors, both angle and V's.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We have about 14 different blades and harness for 95 hp and up tractors. My dad started plowing with tractors in the early 70's, so we've tried alot out. Horst Welding makes a great blade and harness system.


----------



## jbsparky (Feb 9, 2008)

JD wood you say that the Horst brand is the best one you have? It looks like it has down pressure does it? What other brands do you have and would you suggest any of them? Thanks for the advice it is very appreciated!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

jbsparky;519389 said:


> JD wood you say that the Horst brand is the best one you have? It looks like it has down pressure does it? What other brands do you have and would you suggest any of them? Thanks for the advice it is very appreciated!


A Horst blade and harness system is your best bet for the money if buying new. We have Daniel's, Frink, Viking and a couple other brands that also work well. We have made alot of Harness's over the years and we can hardly make one for the price that Horst sells them for.


----------

